# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  الترافع أمام هيئات التحكيم

## هبة على

*الترافع أمام هيئات التحكيم*
*الاستشاري/ محمود صبره*

ما لم يكن الطرفان قد وضعا مسبقا اتفاق تحكيم مفصل يحدد صلاحيات محددة لهيئة التحكيم، تكون *الوظيفة الأولى* للترافع هي تحديد الموضوعات المطلوب الفصل فيها. وعند الانتهاء من تعيين هيئة التحكيم، وتحديد الإجراءات التي سيتم اتباعها، فإن أول خطوة يجب اتخاذها في كل التحكيمات الدولية عملياً هي تبادل نوع من المرافعات الكتابية بين الطرفين.

وعادة، يتم تبادل المرافعات الكتابية بالتعاقب، بحيث يطلق المدعي أول طلقة فيرد عليها المدعي عليه. ويقدم المدعي عليه، عادة، طلبا عارضا في الوقت نفسه رداً على مطالبة المدعي، وعادة ما يطلق علي مذكرته اسم "بيان بدفاع وطلبات عارضة". ويقدم المدعي عندئذ رده على مطالبة المدعي عليه المضادة؛ وقد يُسمح له أيضا بتقديم "رد ثان rejoinder" على المذكرة بدفاع من المدعي عليه.

ولكن يجوز لهيئة التحكيم، استثنائياً، أن تصدر توجيهاً بان يقدم الطرفان المرافعات الكتابية في وقت واحد، حتى يتبادل كل طرف مرافعة كتابية بمطالباته ضد الآخر في تاريخ محدد، ومن ثم يتبادل الطرفان الردود الكتابية في تاريخ لاحق، وهلم جرا. ويحدث ذلك عادة عندما يوجد خلاف حول من يجب أن يكون المدعي، مع عدم رغبة الطرفين في أن يوضعا موضع المدعي عليه؛ وفي الواقع، يحدث هذا على الأرجح عندما تكون الحكومة طرفاً في التحكيم، وتعتبر أن كرامتها سوف تهان إذا وضعت موضع المدعي عليه.

أما *الوظيفة الثانية* للمرافعات الكتابية فهي استعراض الوقائع وإبداء الحجج التي تدعم مواقف كل طرف. ولأداء هذه الوظيفة، يمكن للمذكرات المقدمة من الطرفين أن تتخذ عدداً لا نهائياً من الأشكال. فمن ناحية، يمكن أن تتصمن هذه المذكرات مرافعات كاملة تتصل بالجوانب القانونية، مع الاستشهاد بحجج قانونية مصحوبة بأدلة مستندية وشهادات شهود خطية يعتمد عليها الطرفان. ويستخدم هذا النوع من المرافعات الكتابية عندما يكون من المتصور أنه لن تعقد جلسات مرافعة شفوية، أو أنه ستعقد جلسات مرافعة شفوية موجزة جداً تطلب فيها هيئة التحكيم من الطرفين أن يوضحا باختصار نواح معينة من مرافعاتها، أو ان يقدما مزيداً من المعلومات.

وقد تكون *الوظيفة الثالثة* للمرافعات الكتابية مجرد التمهيد لجلسات المرافعة الشفهية، التي سيتم فيها إدلاء الشهود بشهاداتهم الشفهية أمام هيئة التحكيم، والترافع من قبل محاميي الطرفين. وفي هذه الحالة، تقتصر وظيفة المرافعات الكتابية على تعريف أعضاء هيئة التحكيم والطرف الآخر بشكل مناسب بالموضوعات الخلافية بين الطرفين حتي لا تحدث مفاجأت في جلسة المرافعة.

*ولمزيد من المعلومات* عن هذا الموضوع وغيره من الموضوعات ذات الصلة بصياغة العقود، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لمعهد صبره للتدريب القانوني من خلال الرابط التالي: https://goo.gl/mbQpXv

----------

